# Did You Know?



## Moldman (Nov 29, 2009)

How many of you atv, otv, and utv owners have a TITLE for you machine? I have had all the machines listed for several years on and off and didn't know anything about having a title. I have bought and sold many thru the years. Well after many hours searching the Michigan laws the listed machines must have a title if it is newer than 1991. If you're selling must supply the buyer with a title. All the rules can be found on the DNR under Licensing and Titling Your ORV and the Secretary of State also under Off Road Vehicles under selling ORVs or ATVs. I have talked to several orv owners who didn't know this. Hope this helps if you are buying or selling.


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a title on mine.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Similiar to a car. In my lock box. Even had to get a letter from the previous title holder statimg there was no longer a lien.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

I've had a title for every ORV that I have ever owned. Don't want to take a chance on buying one that is stolen. The title also comes in handy when you sell it, because they are worth more. I have seen a DNR officer run someone's vin number and issue a ticket for not having it titled in their name.


----------



## don (Jan 20, 2001)

SOS - Off Road Vehicles (ORV) (michigan.gov)


----------

